

The Bad American Habits I Kicked in Finland - grokys
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2015/02/five-bad-american-habits-i-kicked-in-finland/385140?single_page=true

======
rhapsodic
In my travels throughout Europe, I've noticed many cultural differences
between Europeans and Americans. Very few I considered noteworthy. One
distinct difference I noticed is that Europeans, on average, tend to spend far
more time thinking and talking about Americans, than the reverse. I realize
the article was written by an American, but it seemed to reflect that need
many Europeans have to convince themselves that they're superior to Americans
in so many ways, to the point where they compare stupid things like the
aspects of personal greetings, conversational pauses, and drinking coffee.

------
userulluipeste
As an European, it's interesting to see my habits put in an anti-thesis like
this.

1\. About the "awkward" silences, I remember my English teacher asking me once
about me and my colleagues something like "surely you guys talk with each
other" at which I subconsciously answered "why should we?" \- I only
understood what she was referring to only later, after getting in contact with
some British folks (which despite not being Americans, appeared to me as very
talkative too).

2\. The theatrical nature of American (and British) way of being is probably
the most outstanding (and often the first) collective feature an outsider
notices. That way of being was something very funny to get acquainted with and
even more funny to see myself transformed into when the circumstances asked it
from me.

3\. The stance on food waste is not shared across the entire Europe.

4\. Where I am, the way one consumes coffee (and many other habits for that
mater) is perceived as a cultural footprint rather than a good/bad thing. So
this American habit isn't necessarily bad, needing to be kicked. It's only
...American!

------
hackercurious
I am an American and have lived in Europe (Northern Europe) for over four
years. I don’t fear awkward silences anymore either, but, what I do miss is an
easy going relationship with conversation. It seems to me as if Europeans can
be socially awkward and I am not sure if I will ever entirely warm up to the
idea of “the culture of comfortable silence.” Perhaps a balance between
insentient chattering and enforced silence would be nice. I believe
conversation is an art, it is important, and it is part of what makes us
human.

~~~
yason
Northern Europeans do chatter but if it only flys. If it doesn't, like with
many if not most people, there's no reason to chat.

~~~
hackercurious
The author forgot to mention what happens when large quantities of alcohol is
involved. When everyone is drunk they are quite chatty.

------
flippinburgers
Americans take too much pride in their mindless banter. It can be obnoxious.

